# Music ...what are you listening to?



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

Have been fortunate enough to see her several times , the first time she was just 17..........the epitome of modern blue eyed soul , the first one is like a reincarnation of Dusty Springfield herself........


----------



## Anthony (Dec 27, 2012)

im not listening to music, im watching zombie land lol

-Anthony


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Hank, Willie and Waylon,Charlie Daniels,Skynryd With some Dolly and Reba thrown in for good measure.

In the pole barn while messing around with preps it's OT & NT KJV on cassette.

All Old Skool Stuff.


----------



## Jazzman (Jun 8, 2012)

And now for something completely different.


----------



## Adan699 (Feb 27, 2013)

"Wonderful Tonight" by Eric Clapton...
One of my favorite...the beauty of this song is in its romantic simplicity...love it!!!


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Anything rock or metal! Right now it's Volbeat, "Hallelujah Goat".


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

Right now Im listening to 



I prefer good 70's-80's Rock/metal, Ive been a huge Iron Maiden fan my entire life and I have to say that it is my favorite band


----------



## mikes69baja (Nov 2, 2012)

Bullet for My Valentine's new Temper Temper... Its soothing, and calming...


----------



## Pepper77 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jamie Johnson , Waylon Jenning , Dire straights ,robert earl keen , iris dement .


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

This is a classic... if you haven't seen it you need to.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

jaimey johnson here too, KID ROCK bout 70% of the time, Corey taylors new "from cant to can", and gilbert brantley, brantley gilberrt- kick it in the stix,


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

At the moment i'm just listening to the ringing in my ears. It's been playing the same tune since 1969.
Oh, you mean music? I listen to the music of my youth - Big Band of the 1940's (thanks Dad!), 50's & 60'srock-n-roll, and the psychedelic rock of the late 60's.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Led Zepplin - The Levee


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

There's a bunch of old Carter Family stuff on youtube that I like, here's one of theirs about the Civil War-






PS- you probably already know, but as a matter of interest the gal in the centre is Maybelle Carter, she later became Johnny Cash's mother-in-law when he married her daughter June.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

And I like this one by Johnny Cash because it's all about having a strong mindset and determination to survive no matter what shit life throws at us-


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

Just acquired a turntable from my father in law and broke out some old albums last night. The main speakers I use are 30 years old but were designed in 1963 and hooked it up through an old pioneer stereo receiver I had laying around. Vintage from start to finish and the better recorded records I have sounded great. Listened to stuff all the way from The Beatles to Elton John to some of my punk collection I haven't heard in over 10 years. I will be buying more records from now on.

Here's three speakers I have.

http://www.klipsch.com/lascala-floorstanding-speaker


----------

